# Colt Patents



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

What does "Colts Patents Arms Manufacturing Company " indicate?
Can it mean that Colt theirselves may not have manufactured, but
mfger was using Colt patents to build. 
I just noticed on some of the auctions the lower priced Colt
Commanders had this in title.
Thanks


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

It means the firearm was made by Colt in their factory.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Capt.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The original factory was the "Patent Firearms Manufacturing Company" of Paterson, N.J. This company folded around 1840 or so. Colt later founded the "Colt Patent Firearms Manufacturing Company" in Hartford, Conn. The "Patent" referring to Colt's patents concerning revolvers.

The autoloaders, incidentally, were Browning's patents.

Bob Wright


----------

